

Was Cheney right about Obama?  - yskchu
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2013/06/was-cheney-right-about-obama.html

======
e3pi
"...But Obama’s Justice Department, like Bush’s, has not been above an
opportunistic (and occasionally downright Procrustean) reading of particular
statutes to permit whatever it is that the White House wants to do."

"....the Supreme Court has refused to consider the legality of the N.S.A.’s
wiretapping programs on the tautological ground that no prospective plaintiff
has standing to sue, because the relevant programs are so secret that any one
citizen can only “speculate” whether or not he or she has been spied on."

Our now only remaing feeble check: the press, whistleblowers, Congress, don't
stand a chance against this new `tripartite' POTUS' SCOTUS, POTUS'
Administration, and POTUS' Dept of Justice.

